

Fighting Software Erosion with Explicit Contracts (The New Heroku, 4/4) - adamwiggins
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/6/28/the_new_heroku_4_erosion_resistance_explicit_contracts/

======
tomhallett
even if over time cedar breaks it's contract with it's developers, it's
extremely refreshing to see a provider thinking about the problem in that
context

~~~
tophat02
One thing that really impressed me is that they didn't try to reinvent the
wheel with their contracts. Good examples are the $PORT environment variable
and sending all logs to stdout. It takes design maturity to do the wise thing
instead of the fun thing, which would have been to force everyone to conform
to a "Heroku Contract" API of some sort, which would really be no contract at
all.

